# Sleeping full time in a playpen...



## CandiceSj

I was in the store today and when I saw the playpens, I thought that it might be an option for us to have one as a replacement for the crib. With my daughter, I didn't her her crib much at all. I used it in the first 4 months util I discovered how convenient co-sleeping was. I plan on co-sleeping with new baby too but might end up liking the option of using a crib. I definitely don't want to be left with no options so I know the baby will have a space for himself whether it's a crib or playpen. 

But the question is: Are playpens safe for extended sleep? I was able to find people who use this option and I was able to find one article that discourages it, but it also strongly discouraged co-sleeping so I could tell the authors didn't really believe in the same things I do. 

Is there any indication that it could be unsafe for a child to sleep in a playpen every night (if that ends up being the case)?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

My son slept in a play-pen whenever we went away, and we did alot when he was little. At least two weekends a month, and three full weeks a year. He slept just fine, and they do make sheets for them so you can change the sheet just like in a crib. The only drawback is that he grew out of it pretty quickly, he reached the weight limit before he was ready to be in a regular bed.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I should add that my son is very large for his age so this might not be a problem for everyone.


----------



## Nic1107

Carmen slept in a playpen for a few months (she slept in a baby seat because of reflux as a newborn, now we co-sleep) and the only problem we had was that because the mattress was so much farther down, it was hard to put her in without waking her up. If your baby isn't a super-light sleeper though it shouldn't be a problem. :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I don't think there would be a problem with it as long as you put sheets on it so you could change them whenever it was needed. 

My daughter sleeps in a playpen whenever she's at her grandma's or great-grandma's houses, which is pretty often, and she's never had any problems. She's 18 months old now.

Also, as a newborn, my son slept in a playpen most of the time. The only time he slept in his crib was at night, and I preferred his playpen because it had a vibrate function which helped him sleep better. He never had any problems with sleeping in a playpen either. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

I know a lot of people that use them full time. We thought about it since we will be cosleeping too but not for naps because I won't be napping with him with 3 other kids. But I have terrible hips and I know once the bassinet section is outgrown and I have to move the mattress down I won't be able to use it so we did decide on a crib in the end. But I think it's a great option for most


----------



## Weeplin

The only issue I can think of is the mattress may not be as comfortable as a normal cots mattress. I found this with Jason's playpen. You could always buy an insert to make it nice and comfy I'm sure though.


----------



## CandiceSj

Thanks for all the replies! 

I'm glad it doesn't seem like it will be an option. I like the versatility of a playpen and how little space it takes. I disliked my daughter's crib a lot so I wasn't really looking forward to having to actually spend for that. 

I'm glad someone mentioned size though because we are not tiny here. My husband is big and tall and I'm just tall... Our daughter is above the 96th percentile for height but maybe 80th for weight so she's not tiny. I will definitely look into weight limit to make sure I can use it for the time I want to use it for... If it seems like it would be impossible for it to last long enough I might try to get a crib that converts into a bed so it can get some use as the child gets a bit older. 

Those cribs turning into beds are good until what age normally?


----------



## Weeplin

Cot beds are good apparently until 4 or 5.


----------



## CandiceSj

OK nice... Could be a decent option from 2-4 years sleeping in the same room as my daughter. If I go with the playpen, it's a good idea for baby times, but when that's done, I'd have to find another place. There are lots of different options!! Ah!


----------

